# Haven't drawn in ages--here's a Naoto



## Chary (Apr 12, 2017)

I lost all my sketchbooks about a year ago, as they were destroyed, and it kind of killed my motivation to try and draw at all. But today I found myself just messing around with a sheet of paper and I drew this. I forgot how calming drawing is--I might get back into randomly sketching stuff again.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 12, 2017)

I love it, great work!


----------



## LuxerWap (Apr 16, 2017)

I see potential. Keep it up, I like it so far!


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Apr 16, 2017)

It looks like it was done pretty hastily, as there is no evidence of proper shading. Try to make the shapes more well-defined, and make sure the nose gets additional detail. Overall, it was done well for a quick sketch.


----------



## 6adget (Apr 16, 2017)

I was a professional tattoo artist for 21 years. In that time I apprenticed 7 artists. I. Would make them trace every sheet of flash (flash is the sheets of art hanging in shops that you can 
pick from) over and over again. At some point they all would complain that they were wasting their time just tracing. They wanted to draw their own ideas. Of course they were allowed to draw their own ideas, but first they had to trace a certain amount of flash each day first. I explained to them that if you traced say a butterfly, or a skull a hundred times in different angles and 
Positions you could then draw one with your eyes closed. People think that tracing is a form of cheating, but it's just another tool. It also helps with hand control. Once you can get your hand to draw a perfect circle, or whatever else your brain is telling it to do, then you can spend more time being creative and less time erasing over and over again. Remember, the first 1,000 drawings are your hardest. Then it starts to get a little easier. So you might as well get them out of the way as soon as you can. Your drawing looks good. Keep it up and you will be a great artist.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 16, 2017)

I'd summon the Temp's Naoto-Army if I knew the full list of their names. oh well.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 16, 2017)

Everyone's like "Woah! So cool!" but i'm over here like,

How the fuck did you draw the hands?


----------

